# Taxidermy schools?



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going to rinehart in april.....i'll let you know. I have one of his video's and its very good.....makes it look easier than it is but with his techniques I am sure it is just that easy. I'll find out I guess....about 900 for a course. I am going to dan and brads.....there is like 40 different rineharts.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

oh yeah its in wisconsin.....i am in ny....i am sure you can make that drive....it will take me prob 13 hours or so


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

I understand teach techniques specific to products that they sell. I think they are a good school though.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

2 of my friends went there and they both have done very well with what they have learned there.


----------

